# Kinetic Splitters - Pros n Cons?



## HomeInOregon (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi.. New guy here. Just signed up 5 minutes ago and I'm really happy to have found this forum. My question is pretty much in my post title. I'm looking at a Kinetic Splitter mostly because of the cycle time of 1 second. I'll be 55 in July and a 1 second cycle time looks very attractive. 
Anyone have any experience with this type of Splitter?


----------



## bigdummy (Oct 8, 2016)

i currently own a DR k10. this is a supposed 10 ton kinetic, electric powered. It does quite well on fairly straight grain oak, eucalyptus elm, and soft woods within the stated parameters. I am having a great deal of trouble right now with a large load of elm that is so twisted I cant even split a small round. I was considering a DR 34 ton kinetic until I saw the Woodmaxx. It seems to be a twin of the DR splitter but $450 dollars cheaper, no sales tax, free shipping and 2 year warranty. I am strongly considering it now. As to whether you would be better off with a hydraulic or kinetic, there are several factors to look at. Hydraulics have pumps, hoses. reservoirs, large amounts of hydraulic fluid. All these things need frequent attention. Kinetics do no have these but they have limitations. The first most often mentioned is that they are not able to be raised up as many hydraulics are so a log can be split without lifting. Many people feel they are mo likely to fail, especially the rack or pinion. This has not been my experience. kinetic cycle time is a great deal faster than almost all hydraulics. cost for similar machines in either style are usually not too far apart. I have heard many comments about the kinetics being very hazardous. again this is no my experience. My only injury has been logs falling off the table and hitting my foot. I think you should get out and see some splitters of both types in action and judge for yourself.


----------

